# Free Book Finds (November2013) - Please, NO Self Promotion Please



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

Click here for the October 2013 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about your own books will be removed. Also, please don't post your friend's book as a "find." You didn't just "find it," did you? 

And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*

Did we mention No Self Promotion?


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Brian Jacques' first Redwall book is free!


----------



## juliababyjen (Oct 7, 2013)

Fire Country by David Estes is FREE on Amazon from Nov. 12-14th! This is an amazing epic YA Dystopian adventure with one of my favorite main characters, ever--Siena.

Download here:
http://www.amazon.com/Fire-Country-Saga-David-Estes-ebook/dp/B00B7VTXFO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384302661&sr=8-1&keywords=fire+country

Synopsis
In a changed world where the sky bleeds red, winter is hotter than hell and full of sandstorms, and summer's even hotter with raging fires that roam the desert-like country, the Heaters manage to survive, barely.

Due to toxic air, life expectancies are so low the only way the tribe can survive is by forcing women to procreate when they turn sixteen and every three years thereafter. It is their duty as Bearers.

Fifteen-year-old Siena is a Youngling, soon to be a Bearer, when she starts hearing rumors of another tribe of all women, called the Wild Ones. They are known to kidnap Youngling girls before the Call, the ceremony in which Bearers are given a husband with whom to bear children with.

As the desert sands run out on her life's hourglass, Siena must uncover the truth about the Wild Ones while untangling the web of lies and deceit her father has masterfully spun.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.audible.com/pd/History/Free-Three-Shots-Rang-Out-The-JFK-Assassination-50-Years-Later-Audiobook/B00GHXT53W/ref=a_search_c4_1_1_srTtl?qid=1385145013&sr=1-1

Free two hour audio report on JFK from ABC News. For anyone not yet sick and tired of the fiftieth anniversary.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't remember how I stumbled across this freebie, but I had a hard time putting it down and I've already purchased the second book.

The Gauguin Connection (Genevieve Lenard) by Estelle Ryan


Murdered artists. Masterful forgeries. Art crime at its worst.

As an insurance investigator and world renowned expert in nonverbal communication, Dr Genevieve Lenard faces the daily challenge of living a successful, independent life. Particularly because she has to deal with her high functioning Autism. Nothing - not her studies, her high IQ or her astounding analytical skills - prepared her for the changes about to take place in her life.

It started as a favour to help her boss' acerbic friend look into the murder of a young artist, but soon it proves to be far more complex. Forced out of her predictable routines, safe environment and limited social interaction, Genevieve is thrown into exploring the meaning of friendship, expanding her social definitions, and for the first time in her life be part of a team in a race to stop more artists from being murdered.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Today's FREE BOOKS for the grandkids, Ann of Green Gables 12 book set:


----------

